# Microsoft Office Outlook 2004



## voicelady (Jun 6, 2008)

Hello,

I have followed the steps for setting up my outlook on my new vista pc, but I am still not able to send or receive e-mail. Incoming mail is POP3 and out and in is mail.charter.net

Thanks For The Help!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

There is not a 2004 version of outlook, there is a 2003 version in 2005 version. What happens when you a test email during the setup.


----------



## maninath (Apr 30, 2008)

HI,

This is Mani from Bangalore, India.

click on this web link and follow - 
still any issues, le us know.

http://www.charter.com/customers/support.aspx?supportarticleid=1410

Thanks,
Mani


----------



## voicelady (Jun 6, 2008)

Hello,
When I click send, then it doesn't do anything to tell me that the message was sent. Then I never hear from the people, that I sent to.

Thanks


----------



## voicelady (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks,

I will try this.


----------

